# 4-pin ATX to 8-pin EATX connector



## assasin (Sep 23, 2007)

my mobo Asus P5B Dlx has the newer 8-pin EATX connector but my new psu CoolerMaster Extreme Power Duo 650W has the old 4-pin ATX connector.so i made a 4-pin ATX to 8-pin EATX connector fro myself.i've seen pics of 4-pin molex to 8-pin EATX connector on the net but i havent seen any pics of 4-pin ATX to 8-pin EATX connector.
my pc is working after connecting this home made converter.
all i wud like to know is whether its safe to use a such a converter which draws power from the default 4-pin ATX connector of the psu and provides pwr to the 8-pin EATX connector on the mobo.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 24, 2007)

its surely safe , if the connector you made is nicelt soldered and insulated.. just check the joints and they should not be loose.. else everything is fine..


----------



## janitha (Sep 24, 2007)

assasin said:
			
		

> my mobo Asus P5B Dlx has the newer 8-pin EATX connector but my new psu CoolerMaster Extreme Power Duo 650W has the old 4-pin ATX connector.so i made a 4-pin ATX to 8-pin EATX connector fro myself.i've seen pics of 4-pin molex to 8-pin EATX connector on the net but i havent seen any pics of 4-pin ATX to 8-pin EATX connector.
> my pc is working after connecting this home made converter.
> all i wud like to know is whether its safe to use a such a converter which draws power from the default 4-pin ATX connector of the psu and provides pwr to the 8-pin EATX connector on the mobo.



Can you pl provide details or reference to how to do it? I may need it in near future since my Antec SP500 has only the 4 pin Mobo connector.


----------



## assasin (Sep 24, 2007)

its very easy to make one.all u will need is a bad psu(cuz will need to cut out the 8 pin block from the 24 pin mobo connector) or u can buy urself a 20-pin to 24-pin converter for 20 bucks(i' prefer the 2nd one cuz u can connect the 4-pin ATX connector to the 20-pin female jack).

all the yellow connectors in the 4-pin ATX connector r +12V and black r for COM/GRND.in the 8-pin connector all the top 4-pins r for +12v and the bottom 4-pin r for GRND..if u cant understand this 1st connect ur 4-pin ATX connector to the 8-pin EATX connector.see to which 2 holes correspond to +12v.the 2 holes adjacent to these +12v holes will also be +12v and the rest 4 for GRND.now map ur wires accordingly.


----------



## janitha (Sep 24, 2007)

@assasin 

Thanks for the precise description and it seems quite easy. And I have 2 old 300W PSUs lying unused.


----------

